
In an Ancient Burial Place, 3 Centuries of One Woman’s Descendants - diodorus
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/24/science/chaco-canyon-new-mexico-maternal.html?_r=0
======
zeveb
> between 800 and 1130 A.D.

That should be 'between A.D. 800 and 1130.' It's pretty sad when even the New
York Times gets such a simple thing wrong.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments to HN.

I'm pretty sure the NYT have punctilious policies down to the nth degree about
this stuff, but even if they don't it doesn't matter. Comments here should
focus on the substance of an article, not one-up a newspaper's punctuation.

~~~
zeveb
Obviously I thought it _was_ substantive (I still do), as another example of
the traditional media getting sloppier & sloppier as its margins have eroded
due to Internet competition (which, to be fair, started out sloppier and isn't
necessarily getting better). I think it's relevant, because we're at a point
where the profession of journalism is severely resource-starved.

No, it's not relevant to the topic of a pueblo burial, any more than a
Bloomberg article's broken JavaScript or autoplaying video is relevant to the
article's topic, but I contend that it's relevant to HN, and I had hoped it
might spark some discussion on how to improve online journalism (unfortunately
all it sparked was some folks defending the error, but that's life).

~~~
drdeadringer
How do you think language, spelling, and punctuation evolve over time?

